# Leigh dovetail jigs



## Andersonec (Mar 27, 2013)

Can any of you guys over the water shed any light on the difference between the Leigh D1600 and the Leigh super 12 / 16 (except for the size) have the Super jigs had any updates and if so what?

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I have the D24 Super, have had it for several years now, and I couldn't figure out a difference until I found the Leigh Dovetail Jigs comparison chart. Looks like the D1600 can't do half-blind dovetails in a single pass (pins and tails simultaneously).


----------



## Andersonec (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for that Dan, it's just that the d1600 (used) is a lot cheaper than the newer versions and was wondering if there were any vast differences which would make the newer ones a more attractive buy.

Andy


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Unless you're planning on production quantities of simple drawers, I'd say the d1600 will do ya.


----------



## CClark (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a D4 and it works fine. 
I put my own flip clamps on it. [Rockler] And upgraded the side fingers. [Leigh]


----------

